# قانـون الطيـران المدنـي لسنـة 2009 ... ملاحظـات و إقتراحـات



## نائب المدير (22 أبريل 2010)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـم *​ ​ * قانـون الطيـران المدنـي لسنـة 2009 ... ملاحظـات و إقتراحـات *​ ​ صدر قرارا سيـاديا بتشكيـل لجنة لتفعيـل قـانون الطيران المدني لسنـة 2009 ، مكونه من عدد من الوزراء المعنيين و مـا يسمى ب "غرفـة الطيران " 

قبل أن تبدأ هذه اللجنة الموقرة "بتفعيـل " القـانون المذكـور ؛ أرجـو من اللجنـة الموقرة إعـادة النظر في صيغ القـانون المذكـور قبل تفعيـله ؛ إذ إن قـانون الطيران المدني السـوداني لسنـة 2004 ؛ تعديل 2006 المقتبس من قـانون الطيران المدني البريـطاني بكل مراجعـه ومصنفـاته المعروفـة  Air Navigation Order "A.N.O." , Civil Airworthiness Requirements "CARs , Civil Aviation Procedures "CAPs )  

فقانـون الطيران المدني السـوداني و المسمى  (Sudan Civil Aviation Requirements "SUCARs" )  و   (Air Navigation Regulations "ANRs"  هو خلطـة من المراجع البريـطانيـة سـالفة الذكـر و قـانون الطيران المدني للإتحـاد الأوروبي   (EASA)  ، تم دمجهـا فأصبحت خلطـة بين القـانون  Order  و المتطلبـات   , requirements  فلم تصبح قـانونا بالصيـغة المعروفـة . فالقـانون ، وكمـا تعلمـون ، هو عبارة عن تشريـعات بعينـها تتكون من أبواب و فصـول و نصـوص للـمواد الأسـاسية وفقراتـها وملحقـاتها و تفسيـراتها ... الخ . فعلى سبيـل المثـال في البـاب الأول ؛ الفصـل الأول من قـانون الطيران المدني البريـطاني ؛ تعديل رقم  1970  لسنة  2005  ؛والذي تم عرضه على البرلمـان البريـطاني في  29  في يوليو  2005  وتمت إجـازته و إنفـاذ تعديـلاته في  20  أغسطس  2005  ؛ المادة الثالثـة ؛ الفقـرة الأولي "أ / ب / ج" تنص على الآتي: 
PART 1 ​ Registration and Marking of Aircraft ​ * Aircraft to be registered *​ * 3.* —(1) Subject to paragraphs (2), (3) and (4) an aircraft* shall not fly* in or over the  United Kingdom  unless it is registered in— ​ (a) some part of the Commonwealth; ​ (b) a Contracting State; or ​ (c) some other country in relation to which there is in force an agreement between Her Majesty’s Government in the United Kingdom and the Government of that country which makes provision for the flight over the United Kingdom of aircraft registered in that country. ​ ​ فالتعبيـر  (SHALL NOT FLY )  نص قـانوني صريـح يُوجب الإلتزام به ؛ وكل من يخـالف ذلك يعرض نفسـه للمسـاءلة القـانونية 
هذه هي صيـغة للقـانون موجبـة و مُلزمـة ويُسمى   (Air Navigation Order)  أي قـانون الملاحـة الجويـة 

أمـا مـا يُسمي بالـ   (BCARs)  فهي متطلبـات الصلاحيـة الجويـة . فهي عبـارة عن توصيـات فنيـة لإعمـال القـوانيـن أعلاه بهـا خيـارات تختـلف بإختلاف نوع الطـائرة وظروف وأغراض تشغيـلها ؛ الهدف منهـا ضمـان صلاحيـة الطـائرة لطيرانٍ آمـنٍ و على أحـسن حـال ممكن 

أمـا الـ   (Civil Aircraft Procedures "CAPs")  فتُتـرجم ( إجرائـات الطـائرات المدنيـة ) وهي عبـارة عن توجيـهات لعمـل الصيـانة للطـائرة حسب ما تنص عليه القوانيـن و متطلبـات الصلاحيـة الجويـة عاليـة الذِكر . فهي توجيهـات فحص و صيـانة الطـائرة و قطعهـا المختـلفة . فهي تُشكل الخطـوط العريـضة لكيفيـة صيـانة الطـائرة و أجزائهـا؛ فتُشكل مرجعية للشركـات المُصنعـة للطـائرات وكذلك الحـال بالنسبـة لقواعـد صيـانة الطائرات ؛ وبرغـم إنهـا غيـر مُلزمة نصـاًً ، كما هو الحال بالنسبـة للقوانيـن ، إلا أنهـا تعتبر تفسيـراً عمليـا لإنفـاذ تلك القوانيـن والتشريعـات 

ففي قانـون الطيران المدنـي السـوداني لسنـة  2009  ، تم دمج بعض من القوانيـن والتوصيـات فأصبح في داخل نصـوص القانـون المذكـور عبارات توصيـات   (recommendations)  وعبـارات "ممكـن" و "يجـوز" و "إذا"   ( May, possible, if  )   ممـا جعله مُربكـاً بل ومُختـلاً 

أتانـا قـانون الطيران المدني السـوداني لسنـة  2009  بنصوص مغـايرة عن تلك النصوص القـانونيـة المُتعـارف عليهـا . فمثلا ، المـادة  01 .01  من الفصل الثاني ؛ البـاب الثاني من قـانون الطيران المدني؛ تعديل رقم 2 بتاريخ نوفمبر  2006 ، ينص على الآتي : 

ANR Part II – Registration of Aircraft  Issue 2 – Revision Nov. 2006  1 3/11 
* II.01.01 Register * 
The Civil Aviation Authority shall establish and update a register for the registration of civil aircraft which shall include: 
(a) Reference of the CAA of  Sudan , 
(b) number and date of registration certificate, 
(c) nationality and registration marks, 
(d) aircraft model and manufacturer, 
(e) serial number 
(f) designation of the owner, name and address. 
​​ فهنـا تُلاحظ أن النص المنقـول عن القـانون هو عبـارة عن توجيهـات أو إجراءات وليـس نصـاً لمواد قـانون كمـا هو في القـانون البريـطاني أعلاه أو القـوانيـن الأخرى . فهل هذا يُـعتبر قانـونا   (Air Navigation Regulations)  أم هي توصيـات   (recommendations)   ؟  ( قارن بين نص المـادة في نفس الموضوع (تسجيـل الطـائرات  (aircraft Registration)  في القـانون البريـطاني و القـانون السـوداني أعلاه. 

هذا مثـال واحد ممـا أتـى به القانـون الجديـد ؛ ولا أريـد أن أخـوض في تفاصيـل و أمثلـة أخرى أكثر من ذلك 

أمـا الأخطـاء الفنيـة ، إذا جـازت تسميتهـا بذلك ، فقد صدرت مسـودة القـانون المذكـور في قرص مدمج مطبـوع بنظـام " أدوبى ِ ADOBE"  " . .فكمـا لاحظتم في نص الجـزء الثـاني من القـانون عاليـه والمنقـول نقـلاً ، فتاريـخ المراجعة هو  13  نوفمبر  2006  !! فلم يتـم تعديـل تاريـخ الإصدارة  (issue date)  و رقـم و تاريـخ المراجعـة   (revision number & date)   ؛ كمـا ينص عليه القـانون . فذلك ليست بـ " فنكـهة " بل هـو من صُلب المتطلبـات القانـونيـة ؛ وأحسَب أن ذلك ينطبق على كل القوانيـن المدنيـة والجنائيـة ايضـًا ؛ بل إكتـفى الطـابع بنسـخ ولصق النص  (COPY AND PASTE )  كمـا هـو في قـانون الطيـران المدني لسنـة  2006  . 

هذا القانـون هـو جـزء لا يتجزأ من القـانون المدني لجمهورية السـودان فلابـد من أن يكـون هنـالك ربـط نصي بين مـواد هذا القـانون و القـوانين المدنيـة و الجنائيـة وإلا فلا يكـون قانـونا في الأسـاس .(راجع قانـون الطيران المدنـي المصري رقـم  28  لسنـة  1981  وتشريعـاته وتعديـلاته والقرارات الجمهـورية والوزاريـة المصاحبـة له ... الخ على موقع جوريسبيديا, الموسوعة الحره ). 

وأخيـراً ، ففـي الملفـات الإليكترونيـة للقانـون المذكـور تُوجد خانـة مهمـة للغايـة وهي خانـة إسـم الكـاتب   (AUTHOR)   . .  فإسـم الكـاتب (الهيئـة العـامة للطيران المدني السـوداني) والنـاشر ورقـم الإصدارة وتاريخهـا ورقـم المراجعـة أو التعديـل وتاريـخة ومـا الى ذلك من معلومـات لهـا ضرورتهـا القانونيـة للتحكم في إصدارة القانون و الحرص على العمل بآخر نسخـة منـه و بمـا فيـها من توجيـهات تُضيـف أو تحذف أو تُعدل مـادة أو مـواد من القانـون. 

الجديـر بالذكـر إن نُسـخ من هذا القانـون يـتم توزيـعها لهيئـات الطيران المدنـي الدوليـة و سُلطـات الطيران المدنـي الإقليميـة و الأوربيـة كمرجعيـة لقـانون دولـة . فهل هذا مـا نُريد أن نظهـر به أمـام العـالم يـا عـالم ؟ وهل كان العجـز في عدم وجـود قوانيـن للطيران المدنـي في السـودان أم هـو العجـز في القصـور في تطبيـقها و إنفـاذها ؟ 

عليـه ، أرى إن من أولويـات لجنـة إنفـاذ قـانون  2009  الموقـرة أن تبدأ بالبحـث عن المعوقـات و الأسبـاب وراء عدم تطبيـق القـوانيـن الحاليـة أولا والعمـل على تفعيـلها بتوفيـر الكوادر المؤهـلة والمعيـنات المسـاعدة وتمكينـها من إنفـاذ القوانيـن   (enforcement of the laws)  بكل مـا تحمله كلمـة "إنفـاذ " من معنىٍ و بصـورة كـاملة وبدون تهـاون أو تراخـي أو مجـاملات ؛ على أن يـتم في هذه الأثنـاء إعـادة صيـاغة قوانيـن  2009  وتمحيـصها و وضعهـا في الصـيغ القانونيـة الصحيحـة بالإستعـانة بذوي الخبـرة في صيـاغة القوانبـن وأمنـاء المكتبـات لوضع الأُسس العلميـة الصحيـحة لضبط الإصدارات وتعديـلاتها ومراجعاتـها...الخ لتخـرج الى النـور مكتملـة ومتكـاملة فتكـون ضربـة البدايـة في إنفـاذ قـانوناً ذا هيبـة وسيـادة 
وفقكـم الله وإيانا لمـا فيـه صـالح البلاد والعبـاد . ​


----------



## م / وليد (2 يونيو 2011)

اشكر للاخ الكريم مداخلته و موضوعه الهام و نحن الان نرى كل ذلك قد تحقق فقد تمت مراجعة القانو ن و صدر بحمد الله فى العام 2010 قانون تنظيم الطيران المدنى و قانون السلامة الجوية و سيتم التنفيذ الفعلى بتكوين الاجسام المنفذة بحلول مطلع العام 2012 بعد انتهاء الفترة الانتقالية التى حددها القانون بعامين


----------

